# Intramuscular injection w/ E&M



## gflippen (Sep 12, 2011)

I need a little clarification on billing 20552 for an intramuscular injection. Here is the scenario; A new patient come in for an E&M, during the exam, it is determined to give a DepoMedrol injection intramuscularly in the deltiod. Can I bill for a New patient E&M with a -25 modifier, 20552 and the J code for the DepoMedrol?


----------



## bjmontana (Sep 12, 2011)

Why wouldn't you use 96372 for the injection code vs 20552 which is a trigger point injection?


----------



## armen (Sep 13, 2011)

gflippen@danvilleortho.com said:


> I need a little clarification on billing 20552 for an intramuscular injection. Here is the scenario; A new patient come in for an E&M, during the exam, it is determined to give a DepoMedrol injection intramuscularly in the deltiod. Can I bill for a New patient E&M with a -25 modifier, 20552 and the J code for the DepoMedrol?



Yes you can.


----------



## gflippen (Sep 13, 2011)

It's my understanding that you could use 96372, but that 20552 would also work in this scenario.


----------

